# Buyer Beware when ordering a Part from LKQ



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wanted to share the nightmare experience I had with ordering a Remanufactured Transfer Case when mine blew up. This following is a letter I sent to their Corporate.

I am now sending this to you because I have not received a response from anyone at [email protected] at the very least acknowledging receipt of the message. This is another example of the poor customer service I have received from your company.

Dear LKQ,

When my transfer case went out on my Ford F-250 my mechanic (who is also a friend) and I discussed the options: get a used one, rebuild the existing t-case, or buy a remanufacted one. After discussing the pricing, warranty and risk of each I decided to go with a remanufactured one.

When deciding where to purchase the transfer case from it came down to three choices the dealership, Jasper, and LKQ. The dealer only came with a 1 year 12,000 mile warranty so they were out of the running. Next Jasper and LKQ came in at just about the same price and offered the same warranty. I was ready to go with Jasper because of the excellent things I had heard about them from friends and colleagues. My mechanic suggested LKQ because of a couple good prior dealings and things that he had heard. That I trust my friend and his expertise so that is all I needed to hear, we put in the order for the transfer case from LKQ.

The original order was placed on Monday 11/29/2010. The transfer case was received by my mechanics shop on 12/06/2010, the only problem was that when the new transfer case was put in it did not work. The reason being that the wrong transfer case was sent. This was problematic because the truck is part of my fleet in my business which includes snowplowing and snow was in the forecast later in the week. My auto shop called Rob Rivest at LKQ of Michigan who they had been dealing with, he said that he would get the right t-case there by Friday 12/10/2010, this was a big inconvenience but was the best I could get as all other options would've taken longer. When I call my shop Friday to make sure the t-case had been delivered it had not and my guy said that Rob said it would be there monday.

This was completely unacceptable and infuriating. I personally had to drop everything I was doing and drive 3 hours round trip to LKQ in Wayne, MI and pick it up myself. When getting directions from Rob I was not even given one "I'm sorry" for the inconvenience or apology what so ever. Which is incredibly unprofessional and very poor customer service.

My mechanic had my truck ready Saturday morning and this left me with one day to prepare that truck for the large snowstorm we got the next day. Working into Saturday night I had to be late to my own Birthday party which was a burden upon my family. Luckily I got the truck ready just in time and did not miss any revenue.

Though when ever I am asked or have a chance to share my story with others you can be sure that I will and that I do not plan to do business with your company again. I mean this was not a used bumper, taillight etc. for $100 this was a part of my truck that was vital to it performing its job and cost $1500.

I should've gone with Jasper from the beginning.

I have a WO#-24837453 this I believe is for the reorder after my shop received the incorrect t-case the first time.

I expect a response from someone in a supervisory position.

Sincerely,
Craig Wietchy

Dear Mr. Wiethy,

I am truly sorry for the bad experience that you received from our company. Poor communication and valuable time delay for you that even overlapped into your person life. I do want you to know this is not how we run our company; customer service, satisfaction, and building working relationships is how we grow our business.

I do not want to lose you as a customer or have you feel we do not care, we do and I do. I would like to offer if you have any need for Used, reconditioned, or Aftermarket parts, for car or truck, I would be more than happy to assist and make this up to you.

Sincerely, John

John Szlinis 
Sales Manager
LKQ/Keystone of Michigan
800-686-8494 x3243

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Randy Wittig
Sent: Wednesday, December 29, 2010 5:44 PM
To: [email protected]

Subject: RE: Very Poor experience feedback

This is a 330 Michigan sale sending this into LKQ Power train with none of their reps on this e-mail.

Someone needs to follow up with this very unhappy customer.

Randy D. Wittig | Vice President | LKQ West-NW Regions
2850 Viking Way | Redding, CA | 96003


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

I know it is Long but sorry I just needed to vent as I was dealt with so poorly. The guy said he could offer me a discount on some parts I told him some I could use and he never got back to me. Honestly all I wanted was some money back. 

Be the judge for yourself. Am I being Unreasonable?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

If they were only 3hrs away they should have hired a courier to deliver it same day (after the wrong one was delivered) They should atleast credit you the shipping on the wrong one.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has dealt with LKQ for any parts, either positive or negative?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

as a 10+ year mechanic the used/reman parts end is getting real bad for quality control or getting the correct parts. 

hell i got a alt 1 time for a customer . the thing was frozen up when thay delivered it. w.t.f. ?


thats just some blaten stupid stuff thay do. :angry:


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

unfortunately In recent years, I havent seen much better quality from the parts stores. We now buy all mechanical parts from the dealer only. 

Brand new not reman NAPA starter for a 7.3 left the truck stranded half an hour away the next afternoon. That went back and was replaced by a Ford piece. Then 2 weeks later the 2 month old NAPA alternator in one of the wreckers crapped out in the middle of a cold snap when they were busy as hell. That one just went to Ford as a core.


----------



## Stan Cooper (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Craig,

You asked for comments on dealing with LKQ. I have ordered a few lighting components and a Fisher Snow Plow Mount System and was very happy with the product and dealings with them. I had to contact the representative with some questions and received a call back the same day with the answers I needed.

I hope you get some resolution from LKQ.... there's some good guys who work there who should be able to help you out.

Good Luck,
Stan Cooper


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I've dealt with them before and had good experiences. They are a massive company and I think its like any other in that through the sheer volume they do you're they're bound to make a certain number of mistakes. I'd be fuming if I was in the situation that you were, their mistake caused you stress. At the same time as it didn't cost you anything (by that I mean wasn't a defective part that caused immediate damage to others) I don't think they're obligated to refund you unless you return the part. At the end of the day you got the part and they got money. When my company makes mistakes that were definately our fault we make it right by offering discounts on future business. The goal isn't to make the customer 'like' you its to make them keep dealing. If they give you money you will take it and not deal again. I know a guy that works in their Quebec branch that is super helpful, but unless you speak french, he's not much use to you.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I just ordered a used Transmission for a small backup ranger i have. manual 5 speed 4x4 tranny. they ordered for me never called. then when I called them they said they had so many orders their computer system could not locate mine without knowing who i spoke with. Then I said I want the manager. I left a message on his machine criticizing them. He called me back and said he took my order and it was in. I came in got the tranny and had it installed. In the end the truck runs... they got the core back and wasn't horrible. $250 for a used tranny isn't bad.


----------



## c2weech (Jan 4, 2010)

R.G.PEEL;1257192 said:


> I've dealt with them before and had good experiences. They are a massive company and I think its like any other in that through the sheer volume they do you're they're bound to make a certain number of mistakes. I'd be fuming if I was in the situation that you were, their mistake caused you stress. At the same time as it didn't cost you anything (by that I mean wasn't a defective part that caused immediate damage to others) I don't think they're obligated to refund you unless you return the part. At the end of the day you got the part and they got money. When my company makes mistakes that were definately our fault we make it right by offering discounts on future business. The goal isn't to make the customer 'like' you its to make them keep dealing. If they give you money you will take it and not deal again. I know a guy that works in their Quebec branch that is super helpful, but unless you speak french, he's not much use to you.


I do appreciate your response, though I do disagree that it did not cost me anything other than stress. The biggest thing it cost me was time, the time that I had to spend on the phone constantly being on them and namely the time 3 hours dropping everything and having to pick up my own Tcase factor in my own gas and Time is MOney my friend!


----------

